# Honestly, how good is my natural voice?



## unlearner (Dec 19, 2014)

Yup, this is "one of those" threads. I'm an 18-year-old soprano, having taken voice lessons for 1 year. Please note this is not a question of "can I get better?" but rather, "based on the natural qualities of my voice, how likely is it that in 10 years, I'd be singing at an A-level opera house?"

On a scale from 0 (0= terrible voice, no chance) to 10 would be helpful, as well as which number you'd assign an average Joe. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. I do realize that becoming an opera singer takes more work than talent, however, the difference between having an amazing voice and working, versus having a bad voice and working, could be between singing at A-level houses, and not getting jobs at all. I'm at a crossroads of whether to keep singing, or to mostly stop and concentrate on my studies so I can go to medical school instead.

I'm singing Tu Lo Sai. If the sketchy intonation and rhythm make it too difficult for you to observe my voice, I can re-record, but otherwise I'm aware of my musical problems, and can fix them when the song is less new. I really need feedback on my natural voice quality.

Note that in the end, you are just a username on the screen to me, and I value your honesty far more than I value praise.

With thanks.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/am50shf166ta78h/TuLoSai.mp3?dl=0


----------



## unlearner (Dec 19, 2014)

Really, *anyone's* thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Sapere Aude (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi unlearner!

With enough practice, in 10 years you can make a lot of improvement. In the sound clip, you sound self-conscious, like you are afraid to sing totally out. It could be the sound quality of the recording that makes your voice sound muffled too. I can understand that once you become very familiar with a song, you can sing it with more flavour and confidence. Work on diaphramatically breathing. That is all I have to share.

Keep on singing!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't sing worth a damn. My voice is much to low.


----------



## unlearner (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for listening, Saepre, I appreciate it. May I ask if it's possible for you to tell, disregarding my current sub-par technique, whether in 10 years I could be like Beverly Sills level good, or just good enough to get local jobs, or if I really wouldn't have success in opera? 

Morimur, thanks for your reply. Were you saying I can't sing worth a damn? Or you can't?  What's your opinion on my singing?


----------



## Sapere Aude (Nov 3, 2013)

unlearner, it all depends on you, your level of motivation, and determination. Ultimately I have no way of knowing. Just keep on singing.


----------

